# One more try on Balmoral



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Look out for salmon in Middle Harbour.

I'll be taking advantage of the conditions to try Long Reef again. Unfortunately I've heard that the pros have been working the Northern Beaches ans surrounds and taking lots of kings - 5 tonnes in one week. Don't know what that'll do for the snapper


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

I take it pro fishermen are commercial/trawler based fishermen, as opposed to people who run charters and take punters out (cos if the charters are catching that much, I might have to go out on one, one day...).

Either way 5 tonnes is a lot of fish to catch.......


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I hope you got amongst them Ken!!


----------

